# Legends



## MercenaryQ (Apr 17, 2010)

Hey everybody . Brand new to the Forum. Ready to discuss the magic that is BL. There is a new Anthology Book coming out next month called Legends of the Space Marines. I was wondering which Chapter is in which story. Here are my guesses. 

Hell Night by Nick Kyme - Salamanders 
Cover of Darkness by Mitchel Scanlon - I want to say Dark Angels 
The Relic by Jonathan Green - Iron Hands...maybe
Twelve Wolves by Ben Counter - Space Wolves duh hahah :so_happy:
The Returned by James Swallow - Blood Angels 
Consequences by Graham McNeill - Either Honsou's war band or Ultramarines 
The Last Detail by Paul Kearney - No clue =D
The Trial of the Mantis Warriors by C.S. Goto - Mantis Warriors =D 
Orphans of the Kraken by Richard Williams - maybe a sea based chapter...not sure
At Gaius Point by Aaron Dembski-Bowden - Night Lords or Doom Eagles 

What do you guys think ?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

MercenaryQ said:


> Hey everybody . Brand new to the Forum. Ready to discuss the magic that is BL. There is a new Anthology Book coming out next month called Legends of the Space Marines. I was wondering which Chapter is in which story. Here are my guesses.
> 
> Hell Night by Nick Kyme - Salamanders
> Cover of Darkness by Mitchel Scanlon - I want to say Dark Angels
> ...


Hell Night by Nick Kyme - Salamanders/Correct.
Cover of Darkness by Mitchel Scanlon - I want to say Dark Angels /Most likely correct.
The Relic by Jonathan Green - Iron Hands...maybe/Not sure.
Twelve Wolves by Ben Counter - Space Wolves duh hahah :so_happy:/Correct.
The Returned by James Swallow - Blood Angels/Most likely correct.
Consequences by Graham McNeill - Either Honsou's war band or Ultramarines/Most likely correct
The Last Detail by Paul Kearney - No clue =D/No idea myself.
The Trial of the Mantis Warriors by C.S. Goto - Mantis Warriors =D/Correct.
Orphans of the Kraken by Richard Williams - maybe a sea based chapter...not sure/Its actually about the Doom Eagles, and possibly Scythes of the Emperor.
At Gaius Point by Aaron Dembski-Bowden - Night Lords or Doom Eagles/Wrong. It is actually about the Flesh Tearers


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Orphans of the Kraken is a Scythes of the Emperor story

The Returned is Doom eagles

Bits of both stories are available from the black library site. Thats no less than three of the stories nailed down (Twelve Wolves being the third, which is a sad tale by the way) so far, and I do so hope that ADB will be treating us to a story for the Flesh Tearers.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

darkreever said:


> Orphans of the Kraken is a Scythes of the Emperor story
> 
> The Returned is Doom eagles
> 
> Bits of both stories are available from the black library site. Thats no less than three of the stories nailed down (Twelve Wolves being the third, which is a sad tale by the way) so far, and I do so hope that ADB will be treating us to a story for the Flesh Tearers.


Its been confirmed that _At Gaius Point_ is about the Flesh Tearers, ADB mentioned it on his blog.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Ah well, then that would mean we know of chapters featured in four of the stories at this point then. Unless of course anyone from Black Library or any of the authors have been more forthcoming in tipping the readers and watchers off for the others.

Personally, I'm going to venture a guess that Hell Night, Cover of Darkness, and Consequences will be of traitor space marines rather than loyalists. Though what legions, warbands, or chapters will be featured is beyond me.

And if I were to venture a guess about the Trial of the Mantis Warriors, they will be in it, but the story will not be from them, but from another chapter that engaged them during the Badab War and that story will detail something about the aftermath. (Because there is so 'little' about that after all.)


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Actually _Hell Night_ is confirmed to be Salamanders. Its set two months before _Fires of War_.


----------

